# RAW - Nass - 2010/05/04



## WoodCore (May 2, 2010)

A nifty new school XC route of roughly 9+ miles. Tires down at Scoville road no later than 5:45....


----------



## bvibert (May 2, 2010)

In!


----------



## mondeo (May 3, 2010)

Maybe, depending on whether I ride into work or not.


----------



## bvibert (May 3, 2010)

Nice!  Anyone else?


----------



## rueler (May 4, 2010)

may see you guys there...I'm gonna try to start a bit earlier, but may loop back for the "new school" loop. What were you thinking Jonny?


----------



## WoodCore (May 4, 2010)

Same loop I rolled last Friday with a dip into the reservoir to add some miles.


----------



## mondeo (May 4, 2010)

mondeo said:


> Maybe, depending on whether I ride into work or not.


No riding to work, but I'll bail on rain as well.


----------



## bvibert (May 4, 2010)

See you guys there.  I'll be away from the computer for the rest of the day, give me a call if something changes...


----------



## gmcunni (May 4, 2010)

be careful out there tonight - 


> The National Weather Service has issued a Severe Thunderstorm Watch for Litchfield, Hartford, Tolland, Windham and Fairfield Counties until 8:00 PM.  At 1:55 PM radar showed a broken line of showers and thunderstorms in Central NY and PA.  These storms are moving to the East at 45 MPH and some of these storms contain hail and high winds.  Individual storms are also forming in front of the line in Eastern NY and Western CT.  One of these individual storms has formed near Torrington and is moving the East at 25 MPH.  The line of Storms in NY is expected to reach Western CT between 6:00 – 7:00 PM and the Hartford area approximately 60 minutes later.  Any storms that form along the line or individually have the potential for large hail (to 1” in diameter) and strong winds to 70 MPH in downbursts.  Frequent lightning is also likely with these storms.  Storms will tend to pop up and down this afternoon and towns should closely monitor their media outlets for the latest information on these storms.   The most likely area for Severe Storms is North and West of I-84 and West of Route 8 in Southern CT.


----------



## o3jeff (May 4, 2010)

Anyone comment how the weather is up in that area of the state, been raining heavily on and off here in Manchester for the past hour.


----------



## rueler (May 4, 2010)

a shower just passed through...the coast looks clear for now, but that weather forecast has me second guessing a ride. I'm glad that I'm close to Nass. I'll be a game time decision.


----------



## severine (May 4, 2010)

A lot of wind just came through Torrington, but only a sprinkle or two. Nasty black cloud but not much came of it.


----------

